# Are these termites or something else?



## Sandy Loam (2 mo ago)

Please see the image attached. Does this look like termite droppings or something else? If they are termites, do they look like subterranean termites or drywood termites?

Pardon my ignorance but thank you in advance.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

As gar as i know, termites don’t leave droppings. They build mud tunnels, and they can leave sawdust … but not what you have.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Sandy Loam nice to meet you!

@Half-fast eddie described subterranean termites, which make tubes. Dry wood termites don't; they live in the wood they're eating, and those pellets look like they could be from dry wood termites. Further investigation is certainly warranted.

Dry wood termites make relatively small colonies, and they're usually found in relatively warm climates; subterranean types are found all over. Sandy Loam, where are you located? That can narrow things down a bit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's called frass. If you look above the piles of frass you can see a small dark hole & sometimes can even see a termite pushing out a pellet.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Termite Droppings | Orkin


What does termite excrement look like? Learn how to identify termite droppings. Contact Orkin to schedule an inspection if you spot termite frass around the house.




www.orkin.com


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Yup - that's termite residue, round, equal shaped particles - as others have said, look above for tiny holes...

If it was ants, or other borers, the waste would look like sawdust - irregular shaped as it's chewed off and then dumped to make room.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Sandy Loam, there appears to be the possibility of serious damage. To reiterate, investigation is warranted.

Where are you? Climate makes a difference.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> It's called frass. If you look above the piles of frass you can see a small dark hole & sometimes can even see a termite pushing out a pellet.


A calling card left behind by *drywood termites* is termite frass – which is the fecal matter (or termite poop) termites push out of their galleries when tunneling and eating wood. Unlike subterranean termites, drywood termites don't use their droppings to build their tunnels. Subterranean termites exclusively use tunnels of mud, which all activity is conducted Drywood termites bore holes and visually expose their waste, as in your picture.

You will need to do some very extensive treatments, including "tenting" your house. Subterranean termites are treated in the soil where their colonies live. 

Depending on how long they have been there, you definitely need to determine if any load-bearing studs/rafters,upper plates/etc have been compromised? If so, they need to be replaced by a professional that can use the proper equipment to support the loads while replacing the wood pieces...don't wait in this !!!!


----------

